# projector compatibility



## becstar (Sep 2, 2009)

help! 
looking into buying a projector and i need to know if all data/multimedia projectors are compatible with mac... my guess is that most aren't or that a particular cable is needed to connect projector to mac.... what is the name of that cable?? are all projectors compatible? if not, which ones are?? this whole projector area is new to me and i'd like to make an informed choice....:4-dontkno please help!!


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

What kind of mac do you have? Check in system profiler and see what it lists for video?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The simplest thing is to look on the box of the projector. Ones that will for sure work with the Mac will say so on the box. Also, goto the web site of the product and look for Mac compatibility. You are going to find that projectors are standard for the most part. They have a video input and Macs have a video output, connect it and it will work, as long as the Mac can output at the same resolution that the projector supports.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

...yeah, great point SINclair. Make sure you get a projector that supports the resolution you prefer.


----------

